# How do you find good photo spots?



## krisocho (Dec 17, 2011)

I am looking for a great spot to take engagement pictures in Riverside, CA. any tips?


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2011)

Google search helps.Riverside, California (CA) profile: population, maps, real estate, averages, homes, statistics, relocation, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, moving, houses, news, sex offenders


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 17, 2011)

The falls at Redhawk Golf Course in Temecula. Anywhere in the wine country of Temecula.  Olde Towne 
Go up to Idylwild (they have snow!)
Downtown Riverside around that Old Hotel ( i forget the name)


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 17, 2011)

It'sthe Mission Inn and then there is the open plaza area next to it

Riverside Hotels | Mission Inn Hotel & Spa | Riverside, CA


----------



## marmots (Dec 17, 2011)

i usualy just look around, and travel a whole lot

it definitely helps to go outside once in a while... (looks at calender, and realizes that i haven't done so in a loooong time)


----------



## tlamour (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm flying to LA tomorrow evening. I'll be heading to Santa Cruz and SF. I'm hoping to get some decent shots.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 17, 2011)

tlamour said:


> I'm flying to LA tomorrow evening. I'll be heading to Santa Cruz and SF. I'm hoping to get some decent shots.


There's absolutely nothing to shoot between LA and SF


----------



## krisocho (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks all! The Mission Inn is gorgeous, but it is all decked out for Christmas and my shoot is on Friday.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2011)

Set something up at one of the public piers. How much of a problem would it be for you to hit Long Beach area.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2011)

As I go about my daily travels I keep my eye peeled for good locations. If I can't stop and scout a new location right then, I put it on my list and return later to have a closer look.

I keep a list of those locations I have scouted that are suitable for my needs. My list is organized such that all the locations are organized by the time of day, and time of year, they are best used.

It's almost always about the light.


----------



## jesseluvsprada (Dec 18, 2011)

Portland, Oregon I'm Jesse looking to get some really creative night shots of my cars-running short on creativity ( got a newborn daughter that needs 24 hour entertainment )...both cars are black-a 2011 accord and a 2008 Yukon. They are completely customized, blue lighting, multiple monitors...I'm shooting with the 5d II, I like using my 70-200mm L IS II, 135mm L 1:2, and my 16-35mm L f:2.8 lenses. But am definitely open to suggestions-love night cityscapes-going to hit Omsi and Tom McCall park but fishing for some really interesting ideas? Always can use advice, and I really would appreciate it...thank you


----------



## Buckster (Dec 18, 2011)

KmH said:


> As I go about my daily travels I keep my eye peeled for good locations. If I can't stop and scout a new location right then, I put it on my list and return later to have a closer look.
> 
> I keep a list of those locations I have scouted that are suitable for my needs. My list is organized such that all the locations are organized by the time of day, and time of year, they are best used.
> 
> It's almost always about the light.


That's pretty much my M.O. as well.  I also go on driving adventures specifically looking for shoot locations.  Whenever I find a location I like, I mark it in my GPS for later use.

I also use Google Earth a lot these days to spot locations virtually, then drive out to them to confirm.  You can see the locations from various angles, get an idea of what you'll be able to see from that elevation, peruse photos others have shot from many of those locations if you have Panoramio and the other photo sharing stuff turned on in the program, and so on.

I also pay a lot of attention to sunrise and sunset times, as well as compass directions to predict where the natural light will be coming from and where the shadows will fall at various times of day.  Apps on my smart phone are great for that (including Google Earth on it).


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 18, 2011)

Location scouting is lots of driving around .. just make sure to actually get out of the car and walk around any potential areas and not just drive by and say .. yeah that looks cool. Also make sure to log all your miles for tax deductions. Last year I racked up over 8,000 miles for scouting & shoots combined within a 30 min radius of the studio.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2011)

jesseluvsprada said:


> Portland, Oregon I'm Jesse looking to get some really creative night shots of my cars-running short on creativity ( got a newborn daughter that needs 24 hour entertainment )...both cars are black-a 2011 accord and a 2008 Yukon. They are completely customized, blue lighting, multiple monitors...I'm shooting with the 5d II, I like using my 70-200mm L IS II, 135mm L 1:2, and my 16-35mm L f:2.8 lenses. But am definitely open to suggestions-love night cityscapes-going to hit Omsi and Tom McCall park but fishing for some really interesting ideas? Always can use advice, and I really would appreciate it...thank you


*T H R E A D*!  -  *H I J A C K*!  -  *A L E R T*! 

_Sound the Netiquette Violation Alarm_


----------



## pgriz (Dec 18, 2011)

Ah, give him a break, Keith.   Anyone with a newborn of either gender can have spastic episodes and mental blockages.    When I was going through that phase, my wife would find the milk in the cupboard, and the cereal in the freezer...


----------



## jesseluvsprada (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback-definitely on the hunt so I'm out and about, just curious if anyone had some spots I'm not hip to...what is it with these photo forums? All these comedians...must get real lonely up there with that ego. I appreciate the positive fellas, for real thank you-not sure about the last couple, but I never did like bully's-after 20 years in the pen guys like that should be REAL thankful I put down the gun and picked up a camera


----------



## DCMoney (Jan 2, 2012)

jesseluvsprada said:


> Thanks for the feedback-definitely on the hunt so I'm out and about, just curious if anyone had some spots I'm not hip to...what is it with these photo forums? All these comedians...must get real lonely up there with that ego. I appreciate the positive fellas, for real thank you-not sure about the last couple, but I never did like bully's-after 20 years in the pen guys like that should be REAL thankful I put down the gun and picked up a camera


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> As I go about my daily travels I keep my eye peeled for good locations. If I can't stop and scout a new location right then, I put it on my list and return later to have a closer look.
> 
> I keep a list of those locations I have scouted that are suitable for my needs. My list is organized such that all the locations are organized by the time of day, and time of year, they are best used.
> 
> It's almost always about the light.



You could sell that list for a good chunk of money to a new portrait photographer who opens their doors near you haha. But that would make their life too easy.


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 2, 2012)

If you live near there then go out and search the area before hand.  Do your homework and you can sell anything.  Google it too.  Find the nice spots.  Think outside the box and in the end of the day just go with your heart.  

Jai


----------



## APHPHOTO (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been there. But the milk was toast by the time I found it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

Easy, ask your client if they have a preference of locations. They might which would make you job easy. Otherwise Id say its time for a photocrawl. So get out and explore.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

jesseluvsprada said:


> Thanks for the feedback-definitely on the hunt so I'm out and about, just curious if anyone had some spots I'm not hip to...what is it with these photo forums? All these comedians...must get real lonely up there with that ego. I appreciate the positive fellas, for real thank you-not sure about the last couple, but I never did like bully's-after 20 years in the pen guys like that should be REAL thankful I put down the gun and picked up a camera



Well you did start asking location questions for a completely different state then the OP was referring to. But think of the hazing on here to be similar to what friends would do amongst one another. These are good guys I assure you and they do help people quite often. Just start a new thread. You will probably get lots of helpful info if you do.


----------



## martinH123 (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed!



marmots said:


> i usualy just look around, and travel a whole lot
> 
> it definitely helps to go outside once in a while... (looks at calender, and realizes that i haven't done so in a loooong time)


----------

